
You Can Now Develop For PS Vita For Free - felipebueno
http://www.thesixthaxis.com/2013/05/08/you-can-now-develop-for-ps-vita-for-free/
======
darrelld
Does anyone know how does this compare to the 3DS? It always seems like
Nintendo's development registration process is a closed off country club

